# Kontakt has encountered a major problem and has been terminated - over and over and over again



## Taj Mikel

What could be causing this error to occur more than 20 times in the past 3 days?

Submitted a support ticket with NI but haven't heard back yet. This is happening in all projects regardless of the libraries or the strain I'm putting on my system.

Windows 10, Kontakt 6.2, Cubase 10, i9-9900x processor, 128gb RAM. Have never encountered anything like this before and it's making it impossible to get any work done. Please help!! :D


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev

Taj Mikel said:


> What could be causing this error to occur more than 20 times in the past 3 days?
> 
> Submitted a support ticket with NI but haven't heard back yet. This is happening in all projects regardless of the libraries or the strain I'm putting on my system.
> 
> Windows 10, Kontakt 6.2, Cubase 10, i9-9900x processor, 128gb RAM. Have never encountered anything like this before and it's making it impossible to get any work done. Please help!! :D


Recently, I have developed the same problem. Did you manage to fix it?


----------



## Tralen

I had a problem like this once and the solution was to delete some hidden cache files. I can't be more specific because this was some time ago.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Taj Mikel said:


> What could be causing this error to occur more than 20 times in the past 3 days?
> 
> Submitted a support ticket with NI but haven't heard back yet. This is happening in all projects regardless of the libraries or the strain I'm putting on my system.
> 
> Windows 10, Kontakt 6.2, Cubase 10, i9-9900x processor, 128gb RAM. Have never encountered anything like this before and it's making it impossible to get any work done. Please help!! :D


also in standalone mode?


----------



## WandaS

Don't use Softraid in a RAID 0 config. Use Apple's Disk Utility.
There is no advantage. Use HFS not APFS.


----------

